# 240sx: insurance premiums?



## kepani (Dec 2, 2004)

hi nissanforums.com!

i have a chance to purchase a *1996 nissan 240sx se* 5spd w/ 120,000 miles. i've placed a call to my current insurance provider, but haven't gotten a call back from them yet. i'm trying to get a feel for how much my insurance premiums might run. looking for ballpark numbers.

some pertinent info.
california
28 yrs. old
no moving violations/points
no accidents (knocking on wood as i type )

if i am fortunate enough to purchase this car, i hope to make this place one of my online homes. 

thanks for help!

kepani


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

It shouldnt be too much, you're an old GEEZER!!!LOL, J/K. I have a 240 and my premium is 175 a month with one accident and one traffic violation and I'm 19 almost 20. So I figure yours should be quite a bit less.


----------



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

yeah, I have an S13 convertible, 22 yrs old, one accident (totalled '01 corolla) and mine is about $180 and I'm with AAA Southern California. And that's liability only. Madballa and I are in the 18-25 group making us some of the "higher risk" drivers...but aren't all 240SX drivers high risk? j/k. Plus mine is a convertible, so mine is driven a little higher. You are 28 making you (in the eyes of the insurance companies) a more mature driver. But what they don't know won't hurt them...in a 240SX you need a custom bumper sticker that says "driver goes no slower than 90 MPH."


----------



## kepani (Dec 2, 2004)

madballa said:


> It shouldnt be too much, you're an old GEEZER!!!LOL, J/K.


thanks for the inspiration madballa!  i probably am a little old compared with most members here. i did get a quote from my insurance company and it's around 400/year with this being one of two cars on the plan.

thanks for the help guys! :thumbup:

kepani-who's gonna post some pics when the car arrives.


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

See I told you, you would get a good deal on your insurance/ :thumbup: 



kepani said:


> kepani-who's gonna post some pics when the car arrives.


I can't wait to see 'em.


----------



## jeremypip (May 9, 2011)

ok so i might be getting a 91 240sx what you think the insurance would be being that im 20 with no wrecks and 1 traffic violation


----------

